
Ask HN: What Has More Sensors Than a Smartphone? - joeblau
Is there any single computer product (car, airplane, satellite, space ship, dishwasher) that has more classes of sensors than a smartphone?<p>I&#x27;m not talking about absolute count so if an airplane has multiple radar systems, that only counts as 1 class.<p>Edit: Here is a list I started a few years ago - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;conopsys&#x2F;SensorKit
======
slater
Mars rovers, maybe?

~~~
joeblau
I started this list a few years ago, but check it out.

[https://github.com/conopsys/SensorKit](https://github.com/conopsys/SensorKit)

I've got the iPhone at 37 and I'm sure I'm missing some.

